# Mie Leg



## Kazooie (Jul 16, 2012)

I love my leg, especially how smooth it is.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 16, 2012)

That must have been really awkward taking that in that position


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope, I do a lot of contortions, so it was actually pretty comfy.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol, If I were to try that I would probably get stuck!


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 16, 2012)

Flexibility feels great.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 16, 2012)

"Mie" is a girl's name in Japan, pronounced mee-eh. It's also one of my nicknames, from the last part of Jae*mie*. So, I was like, "Hey, a thread about my leg!"  *derp*

Anyway..

Yes, smooth legs are wonderful. I have a Braun Silk Epil that does a great job of keeping mine smooth.


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> "Mie" is a girl's name in Japan, pronounced mee-eh. It's also one of my nicknames, from the last part of Jae*mie*. So, I was like, "Hey, a thread about my leg!"  *derp*
> 
> Anyway..
> 
> Yes, smooth legs are wonderful. I have a Braun Silk Epil that does a great job of keeping mine smooth.



 Sorry, can't creep on you're legs from here! Lucky!-_- I had to use a razor blade (for tools) and some water. Got probably close to 8 nicks. And my other leg has a patch of longer hair that I can't get all off.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 16, 2012)

The smoothest leg comes from a good shave. Buy traditional gear, it's much better than that venus crap. 

Seriously


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Sorry, can't creep on you're legs from here!



Rats!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

Compaq said:


> The smoothest leg comes from a good shave. Buy traditional gear, it's much better than that venus crap.
> 
> Seriously



I've found that either waxing or elipating, with that Braun or similar, results in the smoothest legs, simply because both techniques remove the hair with the root. Shaving, no matter how close, inevitably leaves stubble. Now go wax your legs and report back!


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 17, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > The smoothest leg comes from a good shave. Buy traditional gear, it's much better than that venus crap.
> ...



Oh yeah, caus I can tots go ans ask my mom to get me stuff to wax my legs.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 17, 2012)

CONGRATZ Jamie! 1000 post! TPF junkie!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> CONGRATZ Jamie! 1000 post! TPF junkie!



Thanks!   Woot!!! I'm an addict.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Oh yeah, caus I can tots go ans ask my mom to get me stuff to wax my legs.



 

$7.99  Just go to your local Walgreens or RiteAid. Sally Hansen Hair Remover Wax Strip Kit | Walgreens


----------

